# Tutorial request : Good Flash tutorials



## tejesh (Mar 1, 2005)

Can anybody suggest some really good Flash tutorials? The ones I have come across are  all c(r)ap.    Plzzzzzzzzzzzz.............


----------



## techsavvy (Mar 2, 2005)

plz post sm good flash tutorials or links of sm good sites where u can download a bk and not an online bk.


----------



## tejesh (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi guys, 
I am waiting for someone to post links.
plzzzz......


----------



## suj_engico (Mar 6, 2005)

*www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&q=free+flash+tutorial&btnG=Search&meta=


----------



## ramprasad (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi all
   WHy dont u redirect ur browsers to *www.flashkit.com  and for Flash ActionScripts check out *www.actionscripts.org


Regards,
Ramprasad


----------



## banned2wise (Mar 15, 2005)

pm me.... for flash books


----------



## nagesh560021 (Nov 18, 2009)

tejesh said:


> Can anybody suggest some really good Flash tutorials? The ones I have come across are  all c(r)ap.    Plzzzzzzzzzzzz.............


academictutorials.com where u can find online and ebooks.......or else u can try frm scribd.com r 4shared.com u wil get latest editions for download


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 18, 2009)

> 15-03-2005, 09:57 AM


OMG! What a BUMP!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 18, 2009)

REPORTED . You don't need to bump to increase post count.


----------

